# Weekly Competition 2016-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *F2 U R F2 U' R' F U'
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *F R2 U F R' U2 F U'
*4. *R F2 R F2 R' U F U
*5. *R U F U F2 U

*3x3x3
1. *D B' D R B' U2 B D' L F L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D2
*2. *F' U D2 B D2 R' F D R U R2 B2 U D2 L2 F2 U B2 D
*3. *D L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B' R' D B' R' U L F D U
*4. *D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' F' D' L D' L U B' F
*5. *U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F D' B L F' D' F' R F R2

*4x4x4
1. *U F2 D Uw2 L2 D' F Rw2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' F Uw2 R2 U' F D2 U' Fw2 R' U' Fw' L D2 L' D2 Uw R B F L2 Rw' D F' U B2 Uw' U'
*2. *L' D B2 Fw' L F' U' Fw' L Rw Uw2 L2 F' D' U2 F' U2 F2 Rw' R U2 B2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw' D' U2 Fw' L F' Uw R2 Fw' L Rw' R' Fw Uw2 U2
*3. *B Fw' L2 U' R' B2 U' Rw F2 Rw2 B' L D2 R U2 Rw R2 Uw2 L' Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' D U' B2 F' D L2 D2 L2 Uw' F' L2 Uw U' R2 U' Fw Rw2
*4. *D2 L2 U2 L Rw R' B' Uw' U B2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R' Uw' B' Fw L' D2 B' Fw2 D' U' B2 Rw' F2 D2 Fw D2 L' B2 D2 L' Rw2 D2 F2 U2 Fw L
*5. *B2 L2 Rw Fw R D2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw R' B Fw D B' Fw2 F2 Uw' F' D Uw2 U R' B2 F' L2 F2 U R2 Uw' R Fw' F2 U Rw R2 U2 B Fw' R

*5x5x5
1. *D B2 Fw2 Dw2 U' B2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw R Dw B' Lw2 R' Uw' U' L B Fw2 D' R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F L2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Rw Dw Fw' U Lw' R' U2 Lw2 U' B' F Lw2 Rw D U F2 U Bw Dw2 Uw' Lw R2 Fw Lw2 D' R2 B Uw' Lw D2
*2. *D' Dw B' Fw2 D Uw B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw' B Uw' B Bw L2 D2 B' L' Bw F' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Lw Rw B2 Bw U2 Lw2 R Bw F' D Rw Uw2 U2 B' F' U B2 D' Rw' B' F D' Dw' B' L Lw2 Dw2 R Dw2 U' L Lw2 B L2 Bw Rw'
*3. *Uw R Dw2 U' L' D Lw2 D2 R Bw D Fw' Lw2 R B Uw2 R B2 Bw2 D' Dw' Uw U' Rw D2 B Bw' Dw Bw D Rw2 U F R2 Dw R Bw Fw Dw Lw' D2 Dw' Uw2 L2 D2 F2 D2 Dw Uw U' R' F2 Lw2 Bw' D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Fw2 F2
*4. *Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F' Rw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw R Uw' Fw Lw2 B' Bw' F U Fw' F2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Lw' Dw R' Fw2 Lw R U2 Bw Fw' D2 U2 F' L R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 Rw R2 B Dw U' Rw D Fw2 D' Dw2 F' Uw L Lw2 D2 F2 Uw
*5. *B Fw' Uw B F Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 R Dw' Lw2 B' L' B' L' Lw2 R U2 Lw2 F2 R F2 Rw' B' D L Bw' Fw R U' L' Lw B' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw Bw L F L' Lw' B D2 B2 D U' Lw' B' D R' F Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw

*6x6x6
1. *2F' 3U B 3U' L 2F' 2L' D' 3R 2R2 R' 3U 2L' D2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2L' R2 D 3R' U' 2F L' 3U' 3R2 2R2 D2 3U' 2F' 2L2 B L' 2L2 3F 2F2 F2 L R' D' 2U B2 L2 D2 U2 2B2 L' 2R2 R D B2 2L' 2F' U2 3F2 3R2 F2 2D 3U 3R D 2U L2 2B2 2U' B 2F' D' 3U' F'
*2. *L2 2L2 3R2 2F' U' 3F2 L2 3R' 3U 3F' 2F' 3R' F' 3R2 R D' 2L B2 3U 3F 2F' D2 B2 D2 2F' U' 2L 3F F' 2L' 3F2 2L B' U' B2 2L2 3F' 2R R 2D R' D F2 2U' U' 2B' 2L' R 2D' 2U' L2 2R' D 2D2 B 2B 2F 2U' 2B' 3F2 F2 2U2 B' 3F L 2B' 2F2 L' D' 3U2
*3. *2U2 L2 2B' 3F2 2F D U 3R 3F D' B2 D2 2B' 2F' D 3F 2D2 F D' B2 2F2 R' 2F2 3U2 U 3R2 B' F2 R 3F 2F2 L' 2L' U 3R D 3F D L' 2B2 2D2 R D' U' 3F2 D' 2R' 3F F2 2D2 2B' D2 3R2 2B 2R 2D R' 2B2 2F' 2L B' 2D2 3U 2B' 2L' 2B L2 2L' 2R2 2D2
*4. *2B L' 2F2 U L2 3R 2R B' 3F 2F' 2D' 2U U L 2L 3R' 2U' 3F' R2 3F 2L' 2D2 U 3F 2U 2L2 D' 3R' 2U' 2B' 2D 2F' 3R' 2F2 F L' 2F' 2L B2 U2 B2 2F' 2D' 2F2 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F 2R2 3F' L 2R D2 2B' D' 2F 3U' U' 2B F2 2L 3R' 2R2 D2 3R2 D' 3U2 2R' F2 D'
*5. *2D2 3R2 B' 2U R2 D' R 2B 3F F2 2L 2R' U R' D' 2R2 B D2 2B F2 L 3R' R' D' 2L2 2D2 L2 R' 3U 2L2 2B F U 3R2 2B L' 3U' B 3R D U2 2B' R D2 3F 2D' 3U' B' 2D' 3R' 2R2 R U' 3R 2B' 2R2 3F2 2U' 2B 2F2 F2 D2 B2 3F 3R' 3U' U 2B' 2U2 2B2

*7x7x7
1. *2D2 B2 3F2 2D 3R 3B' 2F 3U2 3L 3U 3F L 3U2 3R2 B 3B2 3F2 2F F 3D' 3U' U 3B2 2R' 2D2 L2 3D 3U L' F R 3B' 2F2 2D U' 3F L 3R2 R 3U' 2U' U2 B F 3D' 3U' 2U U' 3L' 3D L2 3U' 3B 2F' 2L2 R2 B' 2B' 3F' F 3U 3F' D 2D' 2R R2 2B' D U 2F' R 3B2 2F' 2L2 3D2 2L2 B' D 2D2 3D' 2U2 R2 2U' U2 R 2B' 3L 3U B' F 3L2 2F' 3U2 2R' 2D 2F' 3R 2R' 3U2 2U2
*2. *2F2 R2 D 3D2 U B' F2 2U' L B' 2L 3D' 2B2 2L 3L2 3D2 3U 2B2 3B' 2F' R' 3B 3D 2L 2D 2U U' 3R' F L' 2B' 3F F 3R2 D 3D' 3R' 2R2 3B 3R2 R2 3B' 2L2 2U' U 2B 2D U' L2 3F2 F2 3U B' 3B 3L' 3R2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2D L 3L 2F2 F2 3D 2L2 D 3U U2 3L2 3F2 2F2 L D B' R' D2 R2 3U R2 3B2 2R D2 3L R' 3F 2D 3U 2B F' 2U 2R' B 2B 3U' 2L' 3B2 3F2 D 2U2
*3. *3U2 3R' R2 B' 2D' U' 2L2 3R' D 2B 2D' 2R2 R 2U2 U' F2 2D2 2U2 3L 2F' L 2U U' 3F 2F L 2R2 U2 2B' 3B' 2F D' 2D2 3L 2B' 3B D2 F2 2U2 2B' 3F 2D2 U' 2L' 3L 3B' F' L' D' 2B D2 3U' 2L' U 2R' 2B2 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 3L 3D2 R 3F' L2 3L 3R' B 3L 3F' 2R F2 L D2 3D2 3U2 2B 2D 3L2 2R 3B' 2L' 2D 3D 2B' D' 2L U2 3R2 R2 2F F' D' 2B2 R' F D 2U' R2 3U2
*4. *F2 U2 B 2B2 3L' 3D 3F F' 2R2 3U' 2F 3D 2B 3B 3R' 2B2 2D2 2F' D2 L2 3L' 3R2 U B' 2B2 3B2 F U 3L2 2R 2F2 3L 3F2 3L2 2U 3F2 U 3F 2U 2R F' 3D2 2U' B D 2D2 2B2 3D2 U2 L 2D' 3U2 2R 3B2 U' 2B' 3B2 2F F2 2R' 2U2 B 3R2 3B2 R' 3F2 L' 2R2 3D2 U' 3R' 3U2 B2 3L' B2 3D2 R' D2 3D' 2B' 2U' 3F 2F2 D' 2D2 3D2 B' 3B2 R' B' F D L 3L2 F2 2D' B' 2U 2B2 3D'
*5. *2D' 2U' U R2 3B 2L2 2R 3U B' 3F' 2R2 R2 2F 3D2 3R' B2 2L2 3R2 2U' L' 3R' 2F' D' 3L' 3R2 3U' 2R2 D 2D' U 3F2 2R' 3U' 3B 3L2 3R' R' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U L2 R2 3F U' 2R' R2 2D' 2U 3R 2D B' 3B2 2F' D 2R' U' 3B 2U' U2 L2 2F2 2D L' 3B2 2F' 3U2 3F 2D' 3L2 3U' 3F2 3U' 3L' B 2B2 3B' D2 2U 3B2 3F2 3D' 3L 2R B L2 3D 2B 2F2 2L' 3L2 2R2 R' 2D' U 3F2 R' B U2 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U R2 U' F R' U R' U2
*2. *F U2 F R2 F' U R' U
*3. *F' U2 R' U' R2 F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B U' F2 L' B R' U F2 B' U' L' B2 D2 R D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2
*2. *F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F L' R U2 B L' F D L2 B'
*3. *F2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' B' D F' L D2 L' D2 R F' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' Uw' L' U' B' F' D2 Rw Fw2 U Fw' F2 R' Fw2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw U2 R D' Uw' U' Rw2 D Uw2 F2 Rw Fw Uw2 R D2 Uw' R' Uw2 B2 D Fw L F
*2. *L' R D' F Uw' F2 D Uw B F2 R2 F' U2 L U2 Fw2 F' U' R Fw2 R B Rw2 B D2 Rw' F' Rw' U Rw' R Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' F D2 U2 B' U'
*3. *Uw2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw' R' Fw' L2 Rw' R U L B L F Rw2 D B2 Uw B2 Rw' B' Fw L' Fw2 F2 L R' B' Fw2 F' L' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U' Lw Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Uw R' U2 F Dw' F Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw F2 L Bw Lw' D B Lw2 Rw R U2 L2 Bw Fw F' L Uw2 Bw2 L' Rw' D' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' L Lw R2 U2 B Bw Fw' F' L' Bw2 Fw Rw U B' R
*2. *B2 R B2 Fw D F U' Rw2 F U2 R D Fw' Rw Dw F2 Lw R2 U' B2 D2 R Bw F2 Uw2 F R' D Uw' Rw' Fw' R F Rw2 U2 Fw L2 B L' Bw Uw2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 Bw' F' Dw' Uw Fw D Uw Bw Lw' R' D' Fw' L2 Lw
*3. *Rw' B2 Bw2 D2 Bw' Dw Uw' Fw' F' Dw2 B2 F' Dw Uw L U' L2 Rw U' Bw' U Bw2 F' Lw Rw2 R2 Fw' D' B' Rw' Uw2 R' B2 D Fw2 Dw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw U' B2 Rw2 Fw Lw U' L Lw' Rw' B2 Rw' U Bw Fw2 D2 B2 F2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 2R' B' F' 2R' R2 2U F2 U 3F F2 3R2 B' 2D 3U2 2B2 3F' R F2 3U' 2F2 L2 2F' 2R 3U2 U' B 2R' D 2D U2 F2 2D2 R' D 2L' 2D B 3R' D2 3F' 3U 2B' 3F2 D' U F L2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D 2L2 U L' 2R B 2F2 U2 F2 3R D' 2L' U2 2B' 3F' 3U U 2L D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 2D' F 3D2 3U' B 3B' 3L2 3U' 2U 3R B D' 3U2 3R2 2R' 2D B' 3U' L2 3B 3U 2U2 U2 L2 B2 3F2 2D2 3D 3F' 2L' 3U' U' 2B' 3R 3B 3F2 3U2 3L' 3B 3F2 R2 3F2 L D U2 2L2 3R 3U2 L 2L' 2U2 3F L2 2L2 3L2 R' 3U' 2R' 2D 3U2 3L2 D2 3L' 3F 2D2 U 3L2 3R2 U 2R2 2F' 2U' L' 2L2 3U' 2R2 2B2 3B 3F' 3R2 3B 3R2 D2 2R' 3U 3R2 3F' 2U2 3F 2L 2U B' 3U' R' 3B R' 3U 2U2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B L' U R2 L' F' D' R D2 F U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U'
*2. *U2 F R L' F2 R' U B R' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2
*3. *R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B' U2 F L' U2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 R B F'
*4. *D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' L2 U R' B' D F2 D B2
*5. *F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 R U L R2 B' F R' B' R D
*6. *U2 B' L U2 B L F U' F' D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2
*7. *R L2 D F U L U' R' U B' L B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2
*8. *R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L D' L' U F' R2 D L' B2 D' B
*9. *U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L U2 L B2 F2 U B' F' U B2 L F' U2 L F'
*10. *F U2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' U' F D2 L2 U' L2 U' B R'
*11. *F2 U2 B D' R U' F B' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2
*12. *D2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 R F' D' R U2 B R U R
*13. *B2 U' F2 D' U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B L B2 F' R' D' L B2 R2 U
*14. *F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 F' D F U B R2 B' R B' L' D2
*15. *R D2 F' L D2 R' F2 R' U D2 R' L D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2
*16. *R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' D B L' U2 F' L D F'
*17. *U2 B' R2 D R' L' U B' L F2 U2 D F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 F2
*18. *L F U2 D' F2 U' B' R D2 L B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2
*19. *L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F D' B2 L D B' L2 U L'
*20. *U' R' U' F L2 B' L' D L' B' U' B2 U D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U R2
*21. *D' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' D' U' F L B2 L2 U' L B
*22. *U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F L' R B' R' D2 B' F' L2 B'
*23. *F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L U' F D2 F' R' U' F' L' D'
*24. *R2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 D L' D R U2 B2 L
*25. *D2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D2 U' F R' B' D2 L' B' D' L'
*26. *D' L2 U' L' D' R U R' F' L' B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2
*27. *L' F' U' D2 B' L D L2 B U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R L B2 L
*28. *L2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U L' R' U' B2 U2 B U R D2 F2
*29. *B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F' L' R2 F2 D R F U' F L R2
*30. *U R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L D' B2 R' B F' R F L' U
*31. *B2 U L2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 B L F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 B' L' U2
*32. *F' D2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 D L B F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L U'
*33. *B L2 B' L2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D' F D' B2 U B' L' D2 B' F
*34. *B R' U' L2 U D F2 D R D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 D2
*35. *U R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D' B L2 U2 L2 F R' F'
*36. *U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' B R2 D' R U L F' L' R' B
*37. *L2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' D2 B L' U' R2 D' R2 D2
*38. *B2 U D' L D2 R2 B' U F' B D' F2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2
*39. *D2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 R B' L D' U2 F R F'
*40. *F U L B U' B U' L2 U' B2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B' U' R' U L F D L2 F U
*2. *D F2 L2 D' U' L2 U R2 F2 D U' R' B2 F2 D' L' B2 F2 D' B'
*3. *R2 F U2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U' B D F' R2 B2 R B' R F
*4. *L B' U F D2 R U2 R' U' F D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L F R2 U' F L D' L D' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U B D L' B2 U' F' L2 U'
*2. *F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R' F' R2 U F2 U L D' R' F'
*3. *L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 R D2 U2 F D F2 L F' U L2 U R2 B'
*4. *U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 R' D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 B
*5. *L F2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' B' R2 U F' L R2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U F' L' B L' R2 D2 F2 U' L
*2. *B' U R' L2 U' B2 L D2 B U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R
*3. *F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' L' B F L' D' B' D2 U2 B2 L'
*4. *U' R F' U R D2 B2 U B' U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' D2 L2 B2 U F2
*5. *U B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L' U' L B2 L R F2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U' R' B' R L' D' B2 R2 D' F L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 D2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U F
*3. *L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D U' F2 L2 R D L2 B' D B' F' L2 F2 L'
*4. *Fw2 D2 F U2 B Rw2 F2 L' Rw D B2 F D F2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw U Fw2 R' Fw D2 U2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' F' U2 F' R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R F' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
*3. *B L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R2 F U B2 U R'
*4. *D Rw R2 Fw U2 B2 F' Rw' D' F U2 R2 Uw2 B F U2 Fw' R' U2 B' F Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 L' Uw2 U2 R2 B F' L D U2 Fw' L2 B' Fw' D2 B
*5. *Uw2 L' Bw' U R2 D' Bw' D2 R Dw L' U2 B2 Bw Fw F Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw Rw B U Rw2 F2 Dw L' B' Lw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Rw R2 Dw' L' B Fw2 L R2 B Bw Uw F L Rw D Fw' D Uw2 B' D2 Dw U Bw F Lw' Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' B L' B' R L' B' L l b u'
*2. *U' B' U R B' R' U b' u'
*3. *B' L U L' R' L' R' U l' r
*4. *U R' L' R' U' L U l' r
*5. *L B R' U' L R U R l' b u

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) /
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, -4)

*Skewb
1. *D U D' R' D U' D' U' D' U'
*2. *U' D U D' L D L' U' D' U'
*3. *U L' D U L R U R' U D' U'
*4. *L' U D' L' D L R U' D' U'
*5. *R' D U L' U' L R' L' U' D' U'


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 26, 2016)

Time List:

3x3:
1) 25.655
2) 24.205
3) (30.415)
4) 23.679
5) (22.098)
ao5=24.513

Pyraminx:
1) 13.869
2) 8.846
3) 12.608
4) 9.036
5) 9.848


----------



## Garrett C. (Oct 26, 2016)

2X2:

1.5.79

2.(4.48)

3.(9.87)

4.4.62

5.8.74

avg of 5: 6.38


3x3:

1.(DNF)

2.(20.83)

3.25.69

4.31.26

5.42.78 (wooooooooow epic fail. messed up R perm and had to do half the solve over again)

avg of 5: 33.24


2x2bld

1.1:06.24

2. DNF (1:19.60)

3.2:07.63

mean of 3: DNF


3x3 OH

1.54.82

2.(58.77)

3.52.24

4.55.82

5.(51.75)

avg of 5: 54.29


skewb:

1.(18.25)

2.11.68

3.16.17

4.(2.53)

5.9.33

avg of 5: 12.39



Just wanted to try 1 3x3 match the scramble:

1.5:34.04


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2016)

No warmup again...
*5x5:* 1:38.81, 1:42.36, (1:47.46), (1:25.72), 1:45.49 = 1:42.22


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 26, 2016)

3BLD: DNF(29.23), DNF(28.06), 53.16=53.16
3x3: (16.17), (13.64), 13.95, 15.11+, 15.88=14.98


----------



## muchacho (Oct 26, 2016)

*2x2:* (5.02), 6.70, 5.39, 5.99, (10.30) = *6.03*
*3x3*: 20.20, (21.50), 18.39, (17.82), 21.21 = *19.93
3x3OH:* 35.68, 42.09, 37.70, (44.31), (35.26) = *38.49*


----------



## Altha (Oct 26, 2016)

*3BLD:* DNF(35.57) DNF(26.28) DNF(41.40) = *DNF*
26 off by a twisted corner, rip


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Oct 26, 2016)

This is my first time and, Gosh, my result is terrible, I will need to practice more...
1. 32:53
2. 31:99
3. 37:72
4. 39:10
5. 37:23


----------



## Torch (Oct 26, 2016)

Is Match the Scramble supposed to have inspection time? I've been doing it with no inspection, but I've never really been sure.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 26, 2016)

Torch said:


> Is Match the Scramble supposed to have inspection time? I've been doing it with no inspection, but I've never really been sure.


I'ts not a bld event (although I often treat it like one) so you have inspection time as all other normal events.
(And you may inspect at the scrambled cube too, not only the solved one )


----------



## sqAree (Oct 26, 2016)

Torch said:


> Is Match the Scramble supposed to have inspection time? I've been doing it with no inspection, but I've never really been sure.





MatsBergsten said:


> I'ts not a bld event (although I often treat it like one) so you have inspection time as all other normal events.
> (And you may inspect at the scrambled cube too, not only the solved one )



Oh damn, now you will be even more far ahead of me in that event. :/


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 26, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (9.06), 13.28, 9.83, (14.17), 11.16 = *11.43

3x3x3*: (40.50), 32.37, 39.32, 33.08, (27.10) = *34.93

4x4x4*: 1:52.44, (DNF), 1:55.84, (1:49.85), 2:12.40 = *2:00.23

Megaminx*: (6:02.22), 4:51.60, 4:51.22, (4:06.13), 4:44.98 = *4:49.27

3x3x3 OH*: (55.92), (1:32.18), 1:06.96, 1:10.72, 1:27.11 = *1:14.93

5x5x5*: (3:26.83), 3:44.80, 3:38.83, (4:17.38), 3:59.67 = *3:47.77

6x6x6*: 7:11.01, 8:19.27, 6:20.28, (6:17.75), (8:26.03) = *7:16.86 *Almost a 2-minute swing between my best and worst counting solves. I know where there's room for improvement.

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 3:57.71, 3:01.14, (2:41.53), 3:54.97, (DNF) = *3:37.95*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (2:01.37), 1:11.62, 2:02.44 = *1:11.62

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (7:06.64), DNF (9:15.13), DNF (14:54.72) = *DNF*


----------



## JasonK (Oct 27, 2016)

*4x4:* 57.17, 55.07, 56.72, (57.45), (50.63) = *56.32

5x5:* 1:48.53, (1:55.10), 1:49.68, (1:46.32), 1:52.58 = *1:50.26

3BLD:* DNF(2:18.96), 1:38.59, 2:07.11 = *1:38.59

4BLD:* DNF(11:03.18), DNF(13:24.27), DNF(9:33.12)
2nd scramble had 5:30 memo, forgot the very first pair I memorised and spent minutes trying to work it out to no avail

*MultiBLD:* 1/5 in 34:51 = *DNF*


----------



## Dadocuber (Oct 27, 2016)

2x2
(04.98), 09.72, 08.84, 05.15, (09.76) = 07.90

3x3
28.46, (35.14), (24.71), 26.40, 30.29 = 28.38


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 27, 2016)

*2x2:*
6.41, (6.11), (8.36), 6.62, 6.14 = *6.39

3x3:*
(21.64), 23.53, (31.48), 28.13, 31.23 = *27.63

Pyraminx:*
12.24, 11.89, (17.51), (10.26), 14.17 = _*12.76
*_
*3x3 One Handed: *
1:08.29, 1:15.90, (1:34.23), (55.13), 1:24.98 = _*1:16.39
*_
*Rubik's Clock:*
14.92, 15.27, (13.48), (17.66), 16.01 = _*15.40*_


----------



## Gage4c (Oct 28, 2016)

4x4 58.23 1:05.28 1:14.10 1:09.95 59.65 = 1:04.96
sub 1:05 

3x3 18.34 15.95 21.90 17.31 19.24 =18.30 
Definitely sub 20

2x2 6.03 3.34 6.44 3.73 6.80 = 5.40
i need to do 2x2 more often...


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

*2x2:*

Ao5: 11.30

1. (7.16)
2. 11.67
3. 12.30
4. 9.93
5. (12.51)

*
3x3:
*
Ao5: 21.91

1. (24.75)
2. 21.80
3. 19.94
4. 23.99
5. (17.26)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 29, 2016)

MBLD: DNF
13/32 60:00
27/32 1:09:29 [49:40]
I run out of time after solving 16 cubes
2 DNFs were corner-twists, one was a 3cycle of edges, one had 2 flipped edges and one was a mess


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 30, 2016)

So it's been a while since I entered this comp but how does the points system work again?


----------



## Matthew Dieckmann (Oct 30, 2016)

First Ever Comp.
*3x3
1: *29.82
*2: *22.01
*3: *25.05
*4: *30.43
*5: *28.44
*Avg: *27.16


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> So it's been a while since I entered this comp but how does the points system work again?


There's a thread/post about that: *Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules*


----------



## thecubingmagician (Oct 30, 2016)

2X2X2 (12.566) 12.140 9.420 (5.586) 12.066 AVG= 11.208
pyraminx 10.141 6.643 9.641 9.232 11.476 AVG= 9.671
3x3x3 29.188 29.433 (35.184) (27.459) 34.455 AV =31.025


----------



## Matthew_Dieckmann (Oct 30, 2016)

*3x3
1: *27.71
*2: *20.06
*3: *31.15
*4: *29.71
*5: *25.55
*Avg: *26.84


----------



## Zachary Palan (Oct 31, 2016)

these scrambles are always nice to use for practice, if just feels more official XD
I am not good at 3x3, and I only have one sub 10 2x2 solve, but I can use the multi bld and all of the other scrambles to practice


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.60
5.75, 7.23, 8.09, 5.79, 6.77

*3x3*:21.65
19.83, 21.14, 22.24, 23.13, 21.58

*4x4*: 1:26.66
1:29.83, 1:22.93, 1:27.22, 1:22.77

*5x5*: 2:43.71
2:32.58, 2:52.45, 2:54.08, 2:36.80, 2:41.89

*6x6*: 6:39.66
6:26.61, 5:33.13, 7:58.87, 6:49.84, 6:42.54

*7x7*: 9:48.30
9:27.83, 9:52.67, 9:48.90, 9:57.06, 9:43.34

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:03.80

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:17.34
Wrecked my PB!

*2BLD*: 33.36
33.36, DNF, DNF

*3BLD*: 2:53.31
DNF, 2:53.31, DNF
PB 

*MultiBLD*: DNF
1/5 (56:34)

*OH*: 1:01.87
57.58, 1:13.14, 53.24, 54.90, 1:37.18

*Pyraminx*: 16.63
16.47, 11.04, 17.56, 17.80, 15.86

*Skewb*: 22.50
23.37, 29.14, 20.18, 16.55, 23.96


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 31, 2016)

Zachary Palan said:


> these scrambles are always nice to use for practice, if just feels more official XD
> I am not good at 3x3, and I only have one sub 10 2x2 solve, but I can use the multi bld and all of the other scrambles to practice


There are apps like ChaoTimer which will generate scrambles like this for you to use. I like the app because it saves the time along with the scramble so you replicate it, it also generates your best ao5, ao12, and ao100.


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (5.06), 8.15, 6.33, 6.73, (DNF)-> *7.07
3x3x3:* (16.26), 17.09, 16.29, (18.85), 17.86-> *17.08
4x4x4:* 1:18.85, (1:19.92), (1:15.18), 1:18.88, 1:15.95-> *1:17.89
5x5x5:* 2:34.92, (2:46.74), (2:18.18), 2:22.48, 2:29.98-> *2:29.13
7x7x7:* (9:10.70), 9:09.00, 9:08.28, 8:31.55, (7:54.80)-> *8:56.28
2x2x2BLD:* 59.65, DNF, 1:52.80-> *59.65
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:20.81-> *5:20.81
3x3x3OH:* 32.92, 33.62, (43.89), 33.24, (31.80)-> *33.26
3x3 MTS:* (1:58.06), (1:24.00), 1:26.97, 1:28.47, 1:31.02-> *1:28.82
234*-> *1:40.37
2345*-> *4:42.97
megaminx:* (2:38.15), (2:22.31), 2:36.50, 2:28.91, 2:37.39-> *2:34.27
sq-1:* 37.14, (28.76), 40.11, (40.32), 40.10-> *39.12
skewb:* 7.80, 7.86, (7.33), 7.59, (10.84)-> *7.75

FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F2 L B L' U' B' R' B R2 D' R D' L D R2 D' L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L' R B' R' B R B R' B2

F2 L B L' //2x2x2
U' B' R' B R2 D' R' * D //2x2x3
U2 B2 U2 L U2 L' //f2l-1
R B' R' B R B R' B2 //orient edges+f2l

insertion: * R2 D' L D R2 D' L' D (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Nov 1, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.84, (7.35), 3.89, 4.07, (3.34) = *4.27
3x3:* 16.04, (14.34), (17.97), 16.47, 17.68 = *16.73
4x4:* 1:28.55, 1:41.29, 1:18.62, (1:41.91), (1:08.83) = *1:29.49
5x5:* (3:28.40), 3:06.58, 2:57.27, (2:39.42), 3:22.39 = *3:08.75
2BLD:* 41.36, DNF(1:11.50), DNF(51.34) = *41.36
3BLD:* DNF(2:49.79), 2:23.98, DNF(2:53.88) = *2:23.98
OH:* (21.16), 24.99, 22.47, 26.00, (36.65) = *24.49
MTS:* 1:22.46, (1:08.95), 1:25.06, (1:27.14), 1:15.07 = *1:20.87
2-4:* *1:49.80
2-5:* *5:12.32
Mega:* (2:41.77), 2:07.97, 2:20.76, 2:18.39, (2:04.97) = *2:15.71
Pyra:* (5.35), 11.57, 6.57, 6.76, (DNF(10.67)) = *8.31* //I hate Pyra
*FMC:* *62
*


Spoiler: solution



D' F2 B U //EO (4/4)
B' U2 //square (2/6)
B R B' D2 L' F2 L R' //2x2x3 (8/14)
(D2 B2) //pair (2/16)
B' R D2 R' D2 R D2 R' (D2) //F2L-1 (9/25)
B2 L B' L' B L B L' //F2L (8/33)
D B2 D' B' D B D' B' D B' D' //OLL (11/44)
D' B' R' D B D' B' D' R D2 B' D' B' D B D' B D B2 //PLL (19/63)

Solution: D' F2 B U B' U2 B R B' D2 L' F2 L R' B' R D2 R' D2 R D2 R' B2 L B' L' B L B L' 30 D B2 D' B' D B D' B' D B' D2 B' R' D B D' B' D' R D2 B' D' B' D B D' B D B2 D2 B2 D2 (62 moves, cancelled 1)


----------



## srnapls (Nov 1, 2016)

2x2: 9.26
3x3: 25.29
4x4: 1:26.31
5x5: 3:29.94
3x3OH: 1:30.03
234: 1:58.80
2345: 6:24.99
clock: 18.31
mega: 4:45.12
pyra: 13.92
skewb: 10.01


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2016)

Results week 43, congrats to gateway cuber, Torch and then Bogdan and sqAree who shared 3:d place 

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.73 G2013
 2.74 cuberkid10
 2.97 gateway cuber
 3.05 pantu2000
 3.18 Cube All Day
 3.28 ichcubegern
 3.32 Shadowslice
 3.63 Torch
 4.27 sqAree
 4.69 Tx789
 5.01 hagner
 5.04 [email protected]
 5.20 Skefull
 5.26 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.40 Gage4c
 5.48 DGCubes
 5.70 LostGent
 5.76 SomKindOfMonstr
 5.89 bogdan1234
 6.03 muchacho
 6.38 Garrett C.
 6.39 Loiloiloi
 6.60 kbrune
 6.96 Bubbagrub
 7.07 Bogdan
 7.90 Dadocuber
 8.02 RyuKagamine
 8.22 arbivara
 9.26 srnapls
 10.63 hackertyper492
 10.83 theos
 11.21 thecubingmagician
 11.30 CornerCutter
 11.42 One Wheel
 12.50 Jacck
 13.68 username...
 15.54 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 9.66 Shadowslice
 10.05 gateway cuber
 10.14 cuberkid10
 11.48 DGCubes
 11.48 ichcubegern
 11.69 Torch
 11.79 pantu2000
 11.85 G2013
 14.28 hackertyper492
 14.37 Skefull
 14.70 Cube All Day
 14.96 LostGent
 14.98 Daniel Lin
 15.10 Kenneth Svendson
 15.10 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.44 Tx789
 15.62 SomKindOfMonstr
 16.71 TheSilverBeluga
 16.73 sqAree
 17.08 Bogdan
 17.59 Sidster
 18.18 bogdan1234
 18.30 Gage4c
 19.03 Perff
 19.31 hagner
 19.93 muchacho
 20.74 FistoFan32
 21.65 kbrune
 21.91 CornerCutter
 24.51 KraftDamus
 25.29 srnapls
 25.89 [email protected]
 27.63 Loiloiloi
 27.66 Matthew_Dieckmann
 27.77 Matthew Dieckmann
 27.82 Bubbagrub
 28.38 Dadocuber
 31.02 thecubingmagician
 31.13 arbivara
 32.79 Jacck
 33.24 Garrett C.
 34.92 One Wheel
 35.09 MatsBergsten
 35.83 lenguyentankiet
 37.46 RyuKagamine
 51.44 theos
*4x4x4*(19)

 36.64 cuberkid10
 42.08 G2013
 47.00 Torch
 48.93 ichcubegern
 53.25 Shadowslice
 56.32 JasonK
 1:02.43 gateway cuber
 1:04.96 Gage4c
 1:16.96 SomKindOfMonstr
 1:17.89 Bogdan
 1:24.31 kbrune
 1:26.31 srnapls
 1:27.44 hackertyper492
 1:29.49 sqAree
 1:46.05 RyuKagamine
 2:00.23 One Wheel
 2:07.08 Jacck
 2:07.47 MatsBergsten
 3:21.67 arbivara
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:42.22 pjk
 1:43.24 Torch
 1:50.26 JasonK
 2:16.95 SomKindOfMonstr
 2:29.13 Bogdan
 2:43.71 kbrune
 3:08.75 sqAree
 3:16.25 gateway cuber
 3:18.42 Jacck
 3:24.52 RyuKagamine
 3:29.94 srnapls
 3:47.77 One Wheel
 4:06.73 MatsBergsten
 8:20.30 arbivara
*6x6x6*(4)

 5:08.64 SomKindOfMonstr
 6:06.94 RyuKagamine
 6:39.66 kbrune
 7:16.85 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(3)

 8:39.15 RyuKagamine
 8:56.28 Bogdan
 9:48.30 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.66 Shadowslice
 18.38 gateway cuber
 21.11 ichcubegern
 21.65 cuberkid10
 22.98 Torch
 24.49 sqAree
 29.72 Tx789
 31.50 TheSilverBeluga
 33.26 Bogdan
 36.06 SomKindOfMonstr
 36.29 G2013
 38.49 muchacho
 40.82 hackertyper492
 51.35 [email protected]
 54.29 Garrett C.
 58.73 RyuKagamine
 1:01.87 kbrune
 1:14.93 One Wheel
 1:16.39 Loiloiloi
 1:20.64 Jacck
 1:30.03 srnapls
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 43.96 Torch
 1:59.92 gateway cuber
 3:22.76 CyanSandwich
 3:37.94 One Wheel
 3:38.20 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 10.96 gateway cuber
 19.64 MatsBergsten
 20.77 DGCubes
 25.10 Torch
 33.36 kbrune
 41.36 sqAree
 59.65 Bogdan
 1:04.67 Jacck
 1:06.24 Garrett C.
 1:08.68 RyuKagamine
 1:11.62 One Wheel
 1:34.60 arbivara
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 53.16 Daniel Lin
 1:18.45 MatsBergsten
 1:25.78 Torch
 1:38.59 JasonK
 1:47.92 G2013
 2:23.98 sqAree
 2:53.31 kbrune
 3:50.71 Jacck
 4:20.96 gateway cuber
 5:20.81 Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF Altha
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:08.00 MatsBergsten
 6:39.21 Keroma12
13:22.58 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF JasonK
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

12:40.89 MatsBergsten
17:15.61 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

6/7 (21:13)  Keroma12
4/4 (44:44)  SomKindOfMonstr
6/8 (50:38)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (22:24)  gateway cuber
3/4 (25:59)  Jacck
1/5 (34:51)  JasonK
1/5 (56:34)  kbrune
13/32 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 46.81 Torch
 47.96 G2013
 1:20.86 sqAree
 1:28.82 Bogdan
 1:56.48 gateway cuber
 3:25.61 MatsBergsten
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Matthew_Dieckmann
 DNF Garrett C.
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:01.32 G2013
 1:04.58 Shadowslice
 1:08.57 ichcubegern
 1:09.44 Torch
 1:20.96 gateway cuber
 1:40.37 Bogdan
 1:49.80 sqAree
 1:52.48 SomKindOfMonstr
 1:58.80 srnapls
 2:03.80 kbrune
 3:02.49 RyuKagamine
 3:09.18 Jacck
 3:13.11 [email protected]
 3:25.60 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:51.47 Torch
 4:00.66 SomKindOfMonstr
 4:17.34 kbrune
 4:26.83 gateway cuber
 4:42.97 Bogdan
 5:12.32 sqAree
 5:58.82 RyuKagamine
 6:24.99 srnapls
11:53.01 theos
*Magic*(1)

 2.83 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.47 Torch
*Skewb*(17)

 6.12 gateway cuber
 6.23 cuberkid10
 6.49 ichcubegern
 7.41 Tx789
 7.65 Torch
 7.75 Bogdan
 8.29 SomKindOfMonstr
 10.01 srnapls
 10.47 Sir Cube-a-lot
 11.07 bogdan1234
 12.03 Bubbagrub
 12.39 Garrett C.
 16.77 theos
 17.85 RyuKagamine
 22.50 kbrune
 24.20 Jacck
 30.47 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 15.40 Loiloiloi
 16.25 Tx789
 16.62 Torch
 18.31 srnapls
 20.55 RyuKagamine
 22.60 Bubbagrub
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.17 DGCubes
 3.95 gateway cuber
 4.67 pantu2000
 4.74 cuberkid10
 5.66 Torch
 6.32 ichcubegern
 7.19 Tx789
 8.30 sqAree
 8.57 bogdan1234
 9.67 thecubingmagician
 10.25 [email protected]
 10.49 TheSilverBeluga
 10.49 KraftDamus
 11.47 SomKindOfMonstr
 12.77 Loiloiloi
 13.43 Sir Cube-a-lot
 13.92 srnapls
 16.63 kbrune
 17.02 RyuKagamine
 22.15 Jacck
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:27.54 Shadowslice
 1:34.52 Torch
 2:15.71 sqAree
 2:34.27 Bogdan
 3:10.97 gateway cuber
 3:12.42 RyuKagamine
 4:45.12 srnapls
 4:49.27 One Wheel
*Square-1*(9)

 11.42 Raptor56
 12.58 ichcubegern
 15.63 cuberkid10
 23.51 Tx789
 33.76 Torch
 34.12 Bubbagrub
 34.74 gateway cuber
 39.12 Bogdan
 1:34.81 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

28 okayama
32 Attila
32 Bogdan
35 Jacck
40 theos
43 SomKindOfMonstr
47 RyuKagamine
62 sqAree

*Contest results*

278 gateway cuber
274 Torch
193 Bogdan
193 sqAree
184 SomKindOfMonstr
182 ichcubegern
177 cuberkid10
164 G2013
153 Shadowslice
151 Jacck
146 kbrune
131 Tx789
125 MatsBergsten
122 RyuKagamine
107 DGCubes
99 pantu2000
97 srnapls
79 Sir Cube-a-lot
79 [email protected]
75 hackertyper492
74 Cube All Day
72 bogdan1234
68 One Wheel
68 Gage4c
67 Skefull
64 JasonK
61 LostGent
61 TheSilverBeluga
59 Garrett C.
58 muchacho
58 Loiloiloi
55 Daniel Lin
54 hagner
49 Bubbagrub
40 theos
39 arbivara
36 Kenneth Svendson
36 Keroma12
33 thecubingmagician
30 KraftDamus
29 Sidster
28 CornerCutter
27 Dadocuber
26 Perff
23 FistoFan32
21 Matthew_Dieckmann
19 pjk
18 okayama
17 Attila
15 Matthew Dieckmann
13 Raptor56
7 CyanSandwich
6 Altha
6 lenguyentankiet
4 kamilprzyb
4 username...


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 1, 2016)

OMG I won 3 events! Maybe I should do more events and try to get better overall.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2016)

srnapls said:


> 2x2: 9.2
> 3x3: 25.29
> 4x4: 1:26.31
> ...
> skewb: 10.01


Again, please enter all of your times, not just the average .
@Matthew Dieckmann
Please enter just one set of times and only as one contestant
(cause I just guess you are the same person with or without the undescore)


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 6, 2016)

*2x2:*

Ao5: 7.62

1. 8.07
2. 8.40
3. (11.75)
4. (3.75)
5. 6.39

*
3x3:*

Ao5: 23.39

1. 21.78
2. (20.48)
3. (27.19)
4. 25.09
5. 23.30

2x2 is great, but the last three 3x3 were bad.


----------

